# I'm out of town



## Joe Blow (27 June 2004)

Just in case you missed my post on the general board I am currently out of town visiting family.

Will be back on Friday July 9th but will be checking in perioidically.

Hope everyone keeps on posting away!

Cheers everyone!


----------

